# New Holland 310 Sqaure Baler



## Alf36 (May 30, 2012)

My dad has a model 310 New holland square baler, and it makes great bales but when it cuts the twine after the knot it cut cuts part of the twine that it already tied to the bail, and when you pick the bail up the twine snaps any ideas on how to fix this? 

Does anyone know how to adjust the knife that cuts the twine? Please let me know if you can give any advice, or know a website that we can find the info.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your best bet would be to pick up an owner's manual from your local dealer or online at www.newholland.com. The manual will go through troubleshooting and adjustments and lay it all out for you. They usually have pictures so you can see what you need to look for.


----------



## Alicialuo (Apr 20, 2017)

It is the leaf and seed material in the hay that determines its quality. Farmers try to harvest hay at the point when the seed heads are not quite ripe and the leaf is at its maximum when the grass is mowed in the field. The cut material is allowed to dry so that the bulk of the moisture is removed but the leafy material is still robust enough to be picked up from the ground by machinery and processed into storage in bales, stacks or pits.


----------

